# Shopvox or Printavo



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I wanted to get your thoughts on Shopvox and Printavo. I do a lot of custom artwork and wanted one of these for ease of artwork approval, keeping track of quotes, keeping job files in one place, job cost tracking and production tracking and assignments. I like Shopvox, but the extra $20/user hits my pockets hard. I'm using Xero for my accounting system and both sync with it (Printavo through Zapier). 

So if you've used either add ons, please let me know your opinion and experience. Or if you know of any other add on that fits my needs, please share.

Thank you!


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey, I'm the founder of Printavo. Let me know if you have any questions on how we can help, [email protected]


----------



## Bryant Gillespie (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Diana - obviously I'm partial to shopVOX here 

Both shopVOX and Printavo are great solutions, but it's not really an apples to apples comparison.

I'd be happy to answer any specific questions you had about shopVOX. 

Just send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## BDave (Jan 27, 2008)

Printavo been using for 6 months BRUCE is great even after you sign on. Running 2 autos manual embroidery and Dtg !! I love it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## erichardson2500 (Feb 22, 2014)

BDave said:


> Printavo been using for 6 months BRUCE is great even after you sign on. Running 2 autos manual embroidery and Dtg !! I love it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Printavo here for long time pretty pleased.


----------



## motherlodepc (Mar 30, 2015)

I just went through evaluating software last week. I ended up going with shopvox. I have just the express version. I like it. It keeps me organized. I have a small shop. They have a good demo. Try it and see if it works for you.


----------



## hreno2 (Sep 5, 2008)

we have been using Printavo for 3 years. It has been great and they take into account all suggestions. there have been plenty of upgrades since we began to use.


----------



## Coney (Feb 24, 2017)

Just wanted to chime in on Printavo vs. Shopvox...

I used the express version of Shopvox for about a year, and for me (and my brain the way it is) it was kinda clunky and not very intuitive. I'm an illustrator and have a heavy art background, so for my right brain, it was a bit difficult for me. Now, others who are more left brained might find it great to use. 

I've moved on to Printavo. After a year, I was making more per month and could afford to do it. The color coding is WAY helpful for me, and it makes so much more sense to me as a software than Shopvox did. 

For anyone just starting out, the express version of Shopvox was tremendously helpful as a first step. Going from basically a freelance printer (like a freelance illustrator) to a more business like, official screenprinter, Shopvox was a good beginning.

I'm really loving Printavo, honestly. It works better for me as an artist. Seeing what other shops have for statuses was really helpful, I'm uploading screenshots of what I entered for my shop in case anyone who's new to Printavo needs suggestions. 

Also, I've seen a ton of Printavo videos and just really like the way it looked and functioned. They upload great interviews too, I put those on while I'm cleaning screens for encouragement and long term planning

Happy 2019 everyone! Onward and upward!


----------



## FatPrints (Jan 8, 2019)

Printavo all the way, their program is top notch as long as all your team members use it correctly and pay attention to the calendar. It makes scheduling, quotes, art approvals, payment requests, etc. a breeze.


----------

